# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Massacre au refuge de Djerba

## Kyt's

Avant (il y a quelques jours)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00011252683999


Et maintenant..Sans mot. C'est à vomir.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00011252683999

----------


## Alantka

J'ai rarement eu aussi mal au coeur...

----------


## Alantka

Je partage cette pétition dans l'espoir que toute cette histoire ne passera pas inaperçue...

https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...-article/96943

----------


## phacélie

3 suspects ont été arrêtés http://kapitalis.com/tunisie/2020/07...de-3-suspects/

----------


## Alantka

S'il s'agit bien d'eux, j'ose espérer que la sentence sera exemplaire, même si je ne me fais pas d'illusions.

----------


## Melodie14000

Quelle honte !!  :: 
C'est indigne de notre société.

Je suis déjà allée sur site, c'est éloigné de tout et quand on passe à proximité ils n'ont jamais été agressifs avec nous.

Si la Proc ne poursuit pas l'acte de barbarie (je ne vois pas bien comment) il y aura effraction par contre retenue pour pénétrer dans les locaux et là c'est imparable!
Si les 3 délinquants arrêtés ont un casier ça pourrait aider par ailleurs à l'exemplarité de la peine pour dissuader toute récidive !

Merci pour la pétition Alantka signée et diffusée.

----------


## phacélie

> En Tunisie, les animaux ne sont même pas reconnus comme des biens mais comme rien du tout. Il est juste dans la section dédiée aux Infractions relatives à la morale publique du Code pénal, qu’une personne, qui exerce de mauvais traitements sur des animaux appartenant à des tiers, peut écoper de 15 jours d’emprisonnement et de 4 dinars d’amende.


https://www.businessnews.com.tn/indi...a,537,100562,3

----------


## Melodie14000

Dans le plancher de la peine effectivement..., 
mais c'est avec le sursis qui peut sauter que l'on peut espérer voir un vrai changement!

Pour autant c'est plus vers l'ambassadeur demandant à nouveau qu'un arrêt du massacre des chiens errants soit effectif, que l'on peut faire bouger les mentalités. 

« On reconnait le degré de civilisation d’un peuple à la manière dont il traite ses animaux » Gandhi

----------


## phacélie

Si ça se trouve, c'est des gamins, comme ceux qui ont massacré les animaux d'une ferme pédagogique ici en France l'année dernière et ils n'ont pas eu de grosse condamnation malgré des lois en théorie plus punitives qu'en Tunisie
https://www.ouest-france.fr/grand-es...damnes-6907206

----------


## Alantka

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cette histoire, Phacélie, c'est juste ahurissant... Comment des gamins peuvent-il en arriver à massacrer des animaux ? Pour quel motif ? Ah, elle est belle l'espèce évoluée...

----------


## phacélie

Par bêtise, par sentiment de toute puissance, par cruauté gratuite ? Voire pour s'amuser comme des prédateurs le feraient dans un poulailler, excités par la panique qu'ils génèrent... ::

----------


## Alantka

Oui, ma question était plutôt rhétorique, car au final aucune raison ne serait suffisante pour justifier leurs actes.


Par contre, il est affolant de voir, sur les réseaux sociaux, le nombre de personnes parvenant à expliquer et même cautionner les raisons ayant poussé ceux ayant massacré les chiens de Djerba à agir de la sorte...  ::

----------


## France34

Aucune indulgence pour ces êtres ignobles ! Si la peine de mort existe encore en Tunisie , c'est ce qu'ils mériteraient s'ils étaient arrêtés, mais ça n'arrivera pas , hélas ! !

----------


## Melodie14000

> Si ça se trouve, c'est des gamins, comme ceux qui ont massacré les animaux d'une ferme pédagogique ici en France l'année dernière et ils n'ont pas eu de grosse condamnation malgré des lois en théorie plus punitives qu'en Tunisie
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/grand-es...damnes-6907206


Les joies de l'ordonnance de 45 pour les mineurs... ::

----------


## Alantka

Je n'avais pas vu que l'un des chiens agressés était encore en vie au moment de la découverte du massacre, on le voit et on l'entend très clairement dans une des vidéos. J'espère de tout cœur qu'une aide a pu lui être apportée, que ce soit pour lui apporter des soins ou, si son état était trop grave, au moins l'aider à partir en paix...

----------


## doriant

je sais pa où le mettre. la cagnote pr le refuge (pr les soins, le deplacement, la reinstallation...) 

https://lydia-app.com/collect/6040-s...mtB7OhYF8jLloQ

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup pour le partage, doriant !

_________

*EDIT :*




> Je n'avais pas vu que l'un des chiens agressés était encore en vie au moment de la découverte du massacre, on le voit et on l'entend très clairement dans une des vidéos. J'espère de tout cur qu'une aide a pu lui être apportée, que ce soit pour lui apporter des soins ou, si son état était trop grave, au moins l'aider à partir en paix...


J'ai eu des nouvelles de ce chien, il est pris en charge. Voici une vidéo de lui entre de bonnes mains  :: 
Les blessures peuvent être choquantes à voir.

----------


## phacélie

Si j'ai bien compris, les 3 suspects ont été libérés pour que les bénévoles puissent sortir du refuge devant lequel des gens menaçants, furieux de leur arrestation, s'étaient regroupés.





> Tiziana Gamannossi est avec Bénévole PA et 2 autres personnes.
> 6 h · 
> Je vous remercie pour votre solidarité et je laisse à Dieu ceux qui justifient ce massacre ��
> On est en train de mettre en sécurité les chiens qui sont survécus au massacre et on prévoit de bouger le refuge loin de cette haine.
> On quittera Terrabella et Djerba pour le bonheur de nos ennemies et on espère de ne plus rencontrer toute cette haine, car on est fatigués nous et nos chiens ��
> On espère de trouver un peu de paix, même si ça fait mal au coeur voir l'échec du rêve de la réserve de Terrabella et on ne pourra plus voir nos loulous heureux dans la mer ������
> Tous dons sont bienvenus pour acheter des croquettes ( car pendant ces terribles jours on ne peux pas cuisiner ) et pour payer le déménagement et la préparation du nouveau refuge hors de Djerba. 
> Je remercie la PAT de Tunis pour son immense soutien: quand hier on nous a demandé de quitter le refuge pour notre sécurité et de laisser les chiens seuls, sans aucune hésitation on a décidé TOUS de rester avec nos chiens. 
> Je remercie la police pour leur protection. 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/TizianaFsm/...29916614060084

----------


## France34

Désespérant que les coupables aient été libérés , à cause des menaces de leurs complices ! Je pensais bien que ce n'était pas des gamins mais des adultes : chez les musulmans intégristes les animaux , et notamment les chiens , sont des êtres impurs donc à supprimer au nom d'allah ; c'est pour ça qu'au cours d'une crise mystique , selon  les pratiques rituelles , ils les ont massacrés , leur ont crevé les yeux et écrasé la tête ! J'avais entendu dire que l'Islam était une religion de paix ??????? ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Aucun rituel de prévu dans l'islam, simplement une crise de connerie aiguë de la part d'illuminés superstitieux.

Toutes le religions véhiculent un message de paix. C'est comme le communisme, système politique idéal. Mettez ça dans une éprouvette, rajoutez de la nature humaine, vous obtiendrez du gaz sarin.

----------


## Alantka

Pas mieux que Corinne. Beaucoup de musulmans en Tunisie dénoncent et condamnent le crime odieux dont les chiens du refuge de Djerba ont été victimes. Il n'est pas question de religion ici, mais de meurtriers n'agissant ni au nom d'un dieu, ni au nom d'un peuple, mais au nom de la folie humaine.

----------


## France34

C'est ce que j'ai dit en d'autres termes : "une crise de connerie aiguë de la part d'illuminés superstitieux " !

----------


## Alantka

Dernière nouvelles de la fondatrice du refuge :

----------


## phacélie

Jeunes ou adultes, religieux ou non, les humains sont capables de massacre.
Ce sont des suspects qui ont été libérés, pas des coupables reconnus comme tels.

Ça n'excuse  en rien ce qui a été commis, mais certains commentaires modérés comme celui-ci ( à voir sous la publication dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut que je mets sous poiler ici) mettent en lumière un contexte pas si manichéen qu'il pourrait y paraître au premier abord.



Spoiler:  




Mehdi Ben SalemLa tunisie entiere denonce ce massacre et refuse de justifier un tel acte.

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas courtois de votre part ni de la part de ceux qui vous soutiennent de presumer que tout les djerbiens ou que tout les tunisiens sont des barbares, nous sommes 12 millions, les malfaiteurs ne sont que 2 ou 3 au grand maximum, donc pesez vos mots SVP.

Vous etes complices d'un tel acte du moment ou vous creez un refuge pour chiens sans faire de cloture ou de castration. On peut aimer les chiens mais on ne peut pas obliger les autres a les aimer, j'eleve des chiens depuis que je suis tout petit et je resepecte les autres du moment ou je franchit la porte de ma maison avec mon chien. Votre refuge est sans cloture, vous n'avez pas le droit d'empecher des gens de passer devant ou a coté.

Je m'abstiens de commenter le fait que le proprietaire ai posté un message en 2018 ou il se plaint des impayés de la location, qu'il n'etait pas au courant que sa maison et ses meubles allaient devenir des objets pour le refuge ou de vos antecedants judiciaires en lybie ou en algerie, tout cela ne nous concerne pas meme si ces infos peuvent nous aider a mieux cerner le personnage derriere le scandale a la suite de ce massacre que nous denoncons tous.

Pour finir, vous allez certainement recevoir des dons, faites en bon usage et ne les detournez pas pour des fins personelles, le passé est le passé. Si vous aimez vraiment les animaux, investissez dans une cloture, payez votre loyer et castrez vos chiens.

Un chien a peur, il est comme un enfant, s'il ressent le danger, il se protege... un soit disant refuge non delimité avec des murs en briques n'est pas consideré comme une fin de territoire pour le chien, en outre chaque personne qui passe par la route est systematiquement dans le risque de l'attaque de chien qui essaie tout simplement de proteger son territoire. Vous avez conduit ces pauvres chiens avec ces meurtiers vers le massacre. Vous etes aussi responsables.

----------


## Alantka

> Ça n'excuse  en rien ce qui a été commis, mais certains commentaires modérés comme celui-ci ( à voir sous la publication dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut que je mets sous poiler ici) mettent en lumière un contexte pas si manichéen qu'il pourrait y paraître au premier abord.


Le principe d'un contexte pas si manichéen qu'il pourrait y paraître, ça me paraît logique, il y a toujours du bon et du mauvais à prendre partout. Je comprends les habitants de Djerba ayant été attaqués par des chiens errants qui en ont peur et veulent les voir loin d'eux. Et je suis perplexe face à certains propos de la fondatrice du refuge (propos antérieurs au massacre) comme quoi elle ne laisse pas facilement ses chiens à l'adoption, n'est-ce pas le but premier d'un refuge ? 

Mais comme tu dis Phacélie, rien ne justifie cet acte barbare, et quand je vois la brutalité qui a eu lieu, je me dis que même toute la bonne volonté du monde ne serait pas suffisante dans un environnement aussi violent. Plutôt que d'aider cette femme à bâtir une clôture autour du refuge, on a préféré mettre des chiens à mort... 

Il y avait peut-être, sûrement, des failles dans la gestion du refuge, et dans la façon dont l'état tunisien gère les chiens errants, mais comme toujours, ce sont les innocents qui paient...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il y a des infos intéressantes à vérifier sur le refuge sur le post je suis triste mal.

----------


## Alantka

> Il y a des infos intéressantes à vérifier sur le refuge sur le post je suis triste mal.


Lesquelles ? J'essaie d'actualiser le topic du massacre de Djerba pour que toutes les infos sur ce refuge ne partent pas trop dans tous les sens

----------


## phacélie

https://lapresse.tn/69011/le-ministe...nt-ete-prises/

----------


## candynet

C'est sur les réseaux sociaux que j'ai découvert l'horrible vidéo de ce massacre. Je viens de lire le Spoiler plus haut. 
Qu'est-ce qui est à l'origine de ce massacre ? Un différent personnel ? Une aversion pour les chiens ? On ne le saura jamais et comme il est dit* "rien ne justifie un tel massacre".*
C'est une barbarie de la part  d'individus qui méritent d'être sévèrement punis pour ce qu'ils ont fait (si tant est qu'il existe une punition assez grande pour toute la souffrance qu'ils viennent d'infliger à ces animaux. Ils s'en sont pris aux chiens convalescents de ce refuge, à une mère qui allaitaient ses chiots. Facile !!!).
Il est dit dans le Spoiler, je cite _"Un  chien a peur, il est comme un enfant, s'il ressent le danger, il se  protege... un soit disant refuge non delimité avec des murs en briques  n'est pas consideré comme une fin de territoire pour le chien, en outre  chaque personne qui passe par la route est systematiquement dans le  risque de l'attaque de chien qui essaie tout simplement de proteger son  territoire.....".

_Et bien moi, je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas eu dans cet endroit de chien agressif justement, pour sauter à la gorge de ces monstres et pour les mordre jusqu'au sang. Alors ils étaient agressifs ces chiens ? Ils défendaient leur territoire ? Non !
Par ailleurs, c'est plutôt dans les enclos que les chiens essaient de défendre leur territoire.

J'aimerais aussi rappeler qu'en Tunisie,  les chiens sont souvent tirés au fusil dans les rues, et laissés blessés sur place, agonisants. Pour rappel une pétition de 2016 sur le sujet : 
https://www.change.org/p/nolak-arret-de-l-abattage-des-chiens-errants-en-tunisie?recruiter=155036735&utm_source=share_petit  ion&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=share_page&ut  m_term=des-lg-share_petition-no_msg&fb_ref=Default


Paix aux âmes de tous ces loulous abattus au refuge de Djerba et des autres villes de Tunisie. Il faut que les gouvernements fassent pression sur ce pays pour faire changer les choses. Il faut stériliser les chiens devenus indésirables là bas, ainsi il ne se reproduiront plus et progressivement moins de chiens = moins de souffrance pour eux.

Quand au tourisme à Djerba, si la mer et la plage sont belles (je pense car je n'y suis jamais allée), le sang des innocents versé cette nuit du 21 au 22 juillet va peut être en faire réfléchir plus d'un.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les "motifs" du massacre entre guillemets sont expliqués dans le post je suis triste/mal. Loyers impayés, maison et mobilier dégradés, chiens errants en meute en dehors du refuge etc. On ne peut clôturer un bien en location sans l'accord du propriétaire qui n'avait pas loué pour un refuge. Des explications qui ne justifie pas le massacre mais l'éclaire ...il faudrait un endroit plus adapté. Un encadrement des donc est également suggèré par des gens du coin qui condamnent le massacre.

Si un refuge près de chez vous laisse trainer des chiens habitués de naissance à vivre en bande qui viendraient tuer vos chats ou vos moutons vous n'iriez pas les tuer mais vous exigeriiez une clôture. 

Ça n'empêche pas d'aider en attendant, je n'ose penser au traumatisme subi par l'équipe du refuge 

C'est tellement difficile de bien faire.

----------


## Kyt's

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1455501386

----------


## doriant

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient participer à la cagnotte officielle, il y a des objets en vente spécialement pr eux : http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...ml#post3294193

ajout : je rappelle le principe : tout est reversé, sauf les fdp.

----------


## phacélie

https://www.realites.com.tn/2020/07/...re-des-chiens/

https://www.leconomistemaghrebin.com/2020/07/28/pat-cctna-transfert-des-chiens-de-djerba-a-tunis/

----------


## superdogs

Il met un peu de baume au coeur, ton lien 1er lien Phacélie. Un peu d'espoir peut-être un jour...

----------


## Kyt's

Jai lu sur le FB de Tiziana Gamannossi que les chiens survivants et déplacés ont été à leur tour attaqués.
https://m.facebook.com/story/graphql...Q2MTgwMjgzNzk0


Suite et dernières nouvelles :
https://m.facebook.com/story/graphql...c0OTA2Nzg3NTg4

----------


## myrtille12

Peut être faire un copier-coller du texte pour les gens comme moi qui n'ont pas de compte facebook et ne peuvent pas ouvrir les liens ?

----------


## Melodie14000

Après 2 journées dédiées totalement à eux 
je reviens vers vous.
Le voyage n'a pas été facile mais on est arrivés tous sains et sauves à destination.
Les loulous ont voyagé sur 2 camions avec arrière ouvert et on a fait pas mal de arrêts pour remplir les gamelles d'eau.
Une fois arrivés, on les a distribuées dans 2 lieus différents mais pas loin l'un l'autre pour les bien gérer.
La surprise initiale désormais à laissé la place à la conviction que cela est la solution meilleure.
Les loulous ont bien compris que ce changement devait être fait et ils l'ont accepté.
On a passé beaucoup de temps avec eux ces 2 jours, ils nous regardaient dans les yeux pour chercher des réponses et ils les ont trouvés.
Ils savent que pour le moment ils resteront enfermés pour leur sécurité et pour nous donner le temps de trouver et préparer notre prochain refuge définitif, où ils auront toute la place pour courir comme avant.
Entretemps on doit arranger mieux les 2 refuges provisoires: on pourra commencer que demain car aujourd'hui c'était l'Eid et donc tout fermé, mais en 2 jours de travail on pourra rendre les 2 sites très agréables.
Grace à vos dons on a pu payer le déplacement, acheter les croquettes et la citerne d'eau et on pourra payer les travaux de amélioration et commencer les travaux du refuge définitif.
Dès lundi on commencera visiter les lieux que on nous a proposé.
Au même temps on refera tous les vaccins antirage aux loulous et après 1 mois prise du sang pour la sérologie: on a reçu beaucoup de demandes de adoptions et un refuge en Italie est en construction pour devenir Famille d'Accueil pre-adoption.
On a besoin de votre aide pour faire face aux travaux, acheter vermifuges, antiparasitaires et terminer les stérilisations et castrations manquantes et faire les sérologies.
Maintenant avec l'aide de nos amies et amis de la PAT on peut faire beaucoup plus de choses que avant 
On laisse arrière de nous des moments terribles  ces 2 jours on a fait une pause pour rassurer nos loulous et reprendre la force pour continuer notre chemin qui a comme but le bonheur de nos chiens.
On est en train de lire beaucoup de critiques, surtout des mensonges : nous on est en bonne foi et donc on est prêts à faire face à tout !!
Au même temps on est en train de suivre ce qui se passe aux chiens restés encore à Djerba et on fera de tout pour que ils ne nous rejoignent au plus tôt.
Je voudrais remercier la Police Nationale de Seduikech et de Houmt Souk qui nous a protégé pendant les attaques et les déplacements sur Djerba: pour nous ils ont du faire face à des situations exceptionnelles 
Et remercier toutes les Amies et Amis qui dans ce moment sont à notre côté et qui malheureusement sont eux aussi cibles de attaques comme nous
Moi et Motassem on est crevés mais soulagés de avoir amené nos loulous hors péril.
MERCI POUR CONTINUER AIDER NOS PROTÈGES ❤❤❤❤

----------


## Segusia52

Merci, Melodie  :: .

----------


## doriant

parmi les objets sur la boutique au profit de djerba :


RESERVE Vente spé djerba : chat assis ht 8cm x13. 8


Vente spé Djerba. horloge murale bois A (pile AA non incluse) *A: 23x23 B: 20x26 C: 24x24 620


**Vente spé Djerba : horloge verre ht 20cm x19,5 7

93 ont été reversés 
* + 14 a venir.

----------


## Alantka

Alkantara, la rescapée du massacre, est décédée ce matin. Les vétérinaires ont fait tout leur possible mais son corps était à bout (elle souffrait déjà de nombreux soucis avant l'attaque, dont une quasi impossibilité à se déplacer... ceux qui l'ont rouée de coups ne lui ont laissé aucune chance...) 

Repose en paix petite battante...  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Alkantara, la rescapée du massacre, est décédée ce matin. Les vétérinaires ont fait tout leur possible mais son corps était à bout (elle souffrait déjà de nombreux soucis avant l'attaque, dont une quasi impossibilité à se déplacer... ceux qui l'ont rouée de coups ne lui ont laissé aucune chance...) 
> 
> Repose en paix petite battante...


Doux voyage Alkantara ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pas grand chose d neuf sur le lien Facebook. On les attaqué dans le nouveau lieu ? Si oui c'est bien autre chose qu'une réaction à une nuisance de voisinage. Vraiment pas de veine

----------


## doriant

quelques news :

Bonjour, on vous informe que la plus part des rescapés de Djerba sont en sécurité dans un refuge provisoire au Nord de la Tunisie et la propriétaire Tiziana Gamannossi et son mari Motassem sont en train de projeter un refuge sur les montagnes entre Sousse et Hammamet, loin des villes comme celui de Terrabella/Djerba , en gardant toujours le concept de semi liberté pour les chiens du refuge.
Tiziana et Motassem ont créé une association en France dénommée Tunisian Small Souls, dont vous pouvez trouver la page ici sur Facebook et ils sont en train de récupérer tous les loulous restés encore à Djerba et les 40. à Tunis dans une pension.

https://www.facebook.com/Tunisian-Sm...9323987410507/

L'asso basée en idf permet adoptions et parrainages. Il y a deja qq chien/nes en regle et prets a l'adoption ds les albums.

----------


## phacélie

Non mais franchement, ils sont frappadingues ces gens, « semi-liberté  en montagne « !?

On peut aimer les chiens mais tout de même la montagne, ce n'est pas un lieu vide, un terrain de jeu, d’abord il y a des gens qui vivent aussi en montagne, des bergers avec leurs bêtes probablement et ça veut dire une méga-meute de chiens qui ne se privera pas d’aller chasser pour son propre compte ne serait-ce que les animaux sauvages dont c'est l'habitat !

----------

